# Losing weight



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok so this is my first post, so hi!

Right well I want to lose weight and I want to tone up quite badly.

Anyway long story short someone said to me that some people aren't able to get toned up because of "Genetic body fat"

Is this true or just a failure's excuse?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Did the person who told you that happen to be a chubby funster?

I would personally avoid anybody who came out with a comment like that as with that mindset you are doomed to fail... like they probably have!

There are people that may find it harder to tone up / lose weight like there are people who would find it harder to gain muscle.

Yes there are a tiny minority of people out there who may have problems genetically but ultimately it is an excuse for people who do not have the dedication or will power...

So don't listen to these negative comments, listen to me and a the guys on here who do have the what it takes... YOU CAN DO IT!!

Welcome to the forum, I hope it motivates you to achieve your goal :clap2:

:welcome:


----------



## purewarrior (Mar 21, 2010)

Can you say please what have you tried already? Did you try a good diet with cardio?


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Hi mylo b, welcome to muscle chat.

Can you post your stats please

Weight

Height

Body Fat % (if known)

Sex

Age

What your diet/eating plan looks like at the moment, for example give us a day of eating in the life of mylo b?

What type of excercise you doing; are you doing weights, cardio, both or do you have a specfic sport you take part in?

All this info will helps us guys and gals on here help you achieve your goals and give you more detailed advice!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

welcome to the show mate............dont worry we'll sort you out.........


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, relax, stay a while and get lean while you are here. :becky:


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry it's been a day guys been out at work.

Main reasons for wanting to slim down and bulk up in muscle mass is that I work in security so it could come in handy and also a healthier better looking me would be great.

Weight: roughly 182lbs

Height 5' 10"

Body fat I dont know but its less than exemplary lol.

Sex: Male

Age 20.

Currently my lifestyle is this.

I get up at half 6.

I go running. I dont know how far I go exactly but I spend about half an hour at it. It can be a pain because I have fallen arches and havent had any treatment for it yet.

Breakfast consists usually of half an unsweetened grapefruit, unbuttered slice of wholemeal toast and a cup of black unsweetened tea.

Go out to work lunch at about 12 ish this is usually a tuna sandwich, no mayo on wholemeal again.

Then I have my dinner about 5pm ish chicken or fish and veg such as peas, carrots, green beans, new potatoes etc.

Drinks wise it's usually water or tea.

I don't know abotu all these protein supplements and whatever just yet.

Not sure on weights either because Ive seen people just rush in and end up hurting themselves in some funny ways with weights thinking they're big and hard lol.

So that's me basically and what I'm doing now.

So I look forward to your advice.

Cheers


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

You need to be hitting 6 meals a day, i would day,

High Protein, Moderate Carbs, Low in fat - to slim down

up the carbs and fats slightly maybe to suit you.

Try to get ATLEAST 3 solid meals, the other 3 can be a protein shake, if needs must.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah carbs.

The work of the devil.

How much carbs should I be having?

They list how many there are in somethings in weight but I haven't got a clue how many I should be consuming.

Is it right that meats don't contain any?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have a think about low impact cardio such as walking..

runnings a body wrecker specially if you start training with weights...


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Do you run everyday? I would keep in the running first thing in the morning or if it's too painful try powerwalking, running or any type of cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach is great for burning body fat, by doing cardio first thing in the morning you are tapping in to your body's fat stores for energy and in turn this will help burn excess fat from the body.

You say you want to get toned, if you are looking at getting toned and are unsure about using weights you are definitely gonna have to start doing some form of resistance training, if you are a bit unsure of using weights initially you'll have to start with body weight exercises such as push ups, chin ups, squats, sit ups, etc. Perhaps invest in a set of dumbbells/barbell set for your home and if you enjoy working out with them then you can consider going to a gym.

You want to start off by eating 5 or 6 meals a day which are all high in protein, a moderate amount of carbs and low fat.

You say you're not sure about the protein supplements, it can be very difficult to get in all the protein from whole food which your body requires to build that toned lean muscle you are after. Therefor as a beginner i would advise you to have 3 main meals a day all made up of wholesome food and think about incorporating 2-3 protein shakes a day.

Your diet should consist of 35% Protein, 50% Carbohydrates and 15% fat or an another way you could calculate it is 1.3g Protein per lb of body weight, 1.8g Carbs per pound of body weight and 0.25g fat per pound. Then divide the amounts over 5-6 meals. Give this formula a month or so and assess how they effect your body.

This will help you get in the protein your body requires to build that toned shape you are after but you are definitely gonna have to start resistance training, to see any real results.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Cheers.

Great to finally hear from people who genuinely do seem to know what they're talking about rather than all the bull I've heard before.

I've already got a set of York Dumbbells with 4 of each of the following: 0.5kg 1.25kg and 2.5kg weights.

What should I start lifting to begin with?


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Ok That's great why don't you try this for starters...

3 sets x 10-12 reps of push ups

3 sets x 10-12 reps of chin ups if you don't have a chin up bar do bent over rows with dumbells

3 sets x 10-12 reps of squats holding a dumbbell in each hand

3 sets x 10-12 reps of standing dumbell shoulder press

3 sets x 10-12 reps of one arm behind the head tricep press

3 sets x 10-12 reps of dumbbell bicep curls

3 sets x 10-12 reps of single leg standing calf raise holding a dumbbell in 1 hand

3 sets of ab crunches Do as many reps a syou can in each set.

This is a head to toe workout. Once you get more into weight training then you can think about splitting up different body parts and training those body parts on different days. If you are unsure of how to do any of the above exercises just go into youtube and type the name of the exercise and lot's of videos will pop up for you showing you how to do the exercise, you can all so type in 'Dumbbell Exercises' and there are quite a lot of dumbbell exrcises for beginners. Try them out in your workouts.

As you are a beginner i would recommend doing a work out like this 3 times a week until you get right in to it, give yourself at least a days rest before doing the routine again.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Btw quick question (I really do sound novice here) it's normal after a work out for your arms to feel tight initially then the day after a bit sore and hard to stretch your arms out and then the day after that about 10 times worse, right?

And thanks for that workout there.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

This is called DOMS mate - Delayed onset muscle soreness.

You can help reduce this by stretching, and yes it is normal.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Cheers.

I had heard that term before but forgot all about it.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Also (I don't know if this is the right place or if I should post it elsewhere) what's the crack with things like whey protein, creatine and maltodextrin etc?


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Yes mate that is normal and it's all so the sign of a good work out!!!YOur body will adapt after the first few weeks of training with weights and won't be as sore as your first few sessions.

I remember when i did my first ever leg session (i remember it like it was yesterday and it was about 9 years ago) with a bunch of bodybuilders who had invited me to train legs with them, my quads, halms and calf were so sore i litreally could not walk for a week...i've never looked back since!

Yes it's worth taking a protein supplement, a creatine supplement and carbs or maltodextrin, go into the supplements section of this forum and read the sticky posts first and you'll learn a lot from that for starters


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

those 0.5kg weights are super important...

dont hide them away when you buy some more weights

they are the key to simple progression.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I did that workout this morning and the triceps part soon became difficult and my arms felt like they had been set alight.

And my legs have turned to jelly and it was weird walking upstairs afterwards.

For some reason though I can't imagine that DOMS will set in this time. But I guess I will know tomorrow.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> those 0.5kg weights are super important...
> 
> dont hide them away when you buy some more weights
> 
> they are the key to simple progression.


Yeah I used them for my triceps and since I'd never done them before it burned lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

get some weight and use them for all youre exercises.

deads n squats too..


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

I didn't think I'd hit my legs all that hard until I just had to kneel down on the floor just now fitting a wall socket and my thighs exploded (not literally) and I wondered what the hell was going on lol.

I can see why this soon becomes addictive.

So when dyou reckon I should do that again, Quadzilla?


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> get some weight and use them for all youre exercises.
> 
> deads n squats too..


It was the squats that surprised me because I thought "Well these are easy!"

And now I can feel quite an effect!

Also where's a good place to get a bench press for not too much money?

And are multigyms any cop?


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

mylo_b said:


> I didn't think I'd hit my legs all that hard until I just had to kneel down on the floor just now fitting a wall socket and my thighs exploded (not literally) and I wondered what the hell was going on lol.
> 
> I can see why this soon becomes addictive.
> 
> So when dyou reckon I should do that again, Quadzilla?


That's great news! Give yourself 24-48 hours rest then go for it again mate! Do it 3 times a week so you could do Monday, Wednesday, Friday or if you still feel sore after 24 hours rest, have another day off and hit the following day, just go with how you feel but to start with aim to work out 3 times a week for the first 4-6 weeks and then we'll take it from there. Try to learn different exercises for the different body parts so when you go to do the work out again you can still hit the same muscles but with a different technique which keeps things interesting for you.


----------



## tom.nashed (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi everybody, im in a very similar position!

Quadzilla and co. I saw this thread and was wondering if you would be able to help me 

90kg

6ft 1

Male

20

Trying to eat healthily including salads and lots of fruit and veg!

I do a lot of weights and try to use the exercise bike but i had an injury playing rugby 2 years ago meaning i cant use my knee properly :S

Would still like to get bigger too!

ideas??

Thanks


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Hi Tom.nashed if you start your own thread i'm sure we can give you some advice.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

conversely i`d say dont train till you stop acheing..

this is when youre muscles grow.

if you train before theyre totally rested you impeed growth.

this is a minority opinion tho as most will think ive just trained chest n arms for example..i`m fine to train legs tomorrow...

heres my thoughts on a beginners routine..


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

As I understand the mechanics of it; working out puts strain on your muscles which causes millions of tiny tears in the tissue.

The body then fills these tears in those causing growth.

Is that right?

I have heard both sides "work out again while it still hurts a bit" and "wait till it stops hurting to do it again"

Not sure which path to take.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

something like that yup 

do you have great natural genetics?

do you take gear?

are you very fit?

if you answer no to all err on the side of caution.

does it make sense to start out easy then push things?


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

I wouldn't call my genetics great lol but what do I know?

I'm 20.

My nan had diabetes and my dad died of cancer but that was induced by smoking.

Other than that nothing that runs in the family.

Gear? Like steroids? Then no.

No one else in my family though has ever decided to take particular care of themselves the way I have.

I've always been in good health.

But recently I was out of work and that's when I gained the weight that pushed me to decide I wanted to get in proper shape.

But it never occurred to me to push too hard or else it will cause problems.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not looking to become the next Mr Universe lol.

At the moment I really just want to lose the weight I've got and build some muscle and achieve visible abs.

Who knows though once I get to that stage I may have quite a taste for it and decide to go even further.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Also whats a good way to work the delts and lats?

I dont have a chin bar to do the lats either. (yet)


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

mylo_b said:


> Also whats a good way to work the delts and lats?
> 
> I dont have a chin bar to do the lats either. (yet)


Delts - Dumbbell Shoulder Press, Dumbbell Lat Raises, Bentover Lat raises, Dumbbell Front Shoulder Raises

Lats - Dumbbell Bent Over rows, Dumbbell Pull Backs, Dumbbell Pullovers


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html



> I'm not looking to become the next Mr Universe lol.
> 
> At the moment I really just want to lose the weight I've got and build some muscle and achieve visible abs.


i suggest you dont train till you`re ache free.

but i dont reckon i`m telling ya what you wanna hear...


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Cheers Quadzilla.



TheCrazyCal said:


> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html
> 
> i suggest you dont train till you`re ache free.
> 
> but i dont reckon i`m telling ya what you wanna hear...


I'm ach free today so all is fine haha.

I havent worked out since the first time.

I'm fine with hearing that dont worry.

Gonna wait till tomorrow though because my triceps are still twinging.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Did my second workout this morning since all the ache had gone.

Only this time the DOMS hasnt set in (at least not yet).

Last time it had come on within a few hours.

Does it take longer the next time?

I'm just left with a slightly weakened feeling in some areas right now.

Which isnt as satisfying lol.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

About increasing weight.

When should I do it and by how much?

At the minute I'm taking it easy to start with only 3.5kg

And I can curl that easily with no problem but its working fine for the rest of my body.

Any advice?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Explain that again - sorry. You are increasing the weight by 3.5kg or that is what you are currently using for curls?

Give a run down of what you do and what weights you use, reps/sets...the lot and what your plan is to progress.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah currently only lifting 3.5.

3 sets x 10-12 reps of push ups

3 sets x 10-12 reps of bent over rows with dumbells

3 sets x 10-12 reps of squats holding a dumbbell in each hand

3 sets x 10-12 reps of standing dumbell shoulder press

3 sets x 10-12 reps of one arm behind the head tricep press

3 sets x 10-12 reps of dumbbell bicep curls

3 sets x 10-12 reps of single leg standing calf raise holding a dumbbell in 1 hand

3 sets of ab crunches as many as I can comfortabaly do in a set.

Not sure at all on how to progress.

I can often do a lot more than I have listed there very easily.

But it can get confusing when people tell you to take it slow then another person will tell you not to go too slowly.

Bangers!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right ok. You should find that your bigger, more powerful muscle groups like the chest, legs and back should be much stronger than smaller muscle groups such as biceps, triceps and shoulders to a degree, bearing that in mind it's therefore not very often one can use a single "set" weight for all body parts and each body part will require a different "load" to stress it enough to break it down and create growth.

You may find it best and tbh what everyone should do when starting out is spend a few sessions working out what weight is needed to perform the required rep and sets they are aiming for - in your case 3/10-12.

You should find as I have said that you can manage more weight for say bent over rows than you can bicep curls or single arm extensions.

Your next goal is progression and you need to progress to maintain the stress on the body to create growth - if you just used the same weight forever for the same number of sets and reps your muscles would not get stronger and grow, so say you can do 3.5kg for DB curls maximum for 3/10 once that becomes easier try and increase that weight to 4kg and once that becomes easy 4.5kg and so on.....slow and steady wins the race in this game, as you might find if you try and increase too quickly your body will not of had time for the training effect to of taken hold and not adapted yet.

...so that's when you should increase the weights, but for now imo try an find out what weights you can do over the next couple of weeks, then make a plan of planned progression with each exercise and stick to it like glue.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Cheers,

I'll spend some time working out which to use for what.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Quadzilla said:


> Ok That's great why don't you try this for starters...
> 
> 3 sets x 10-12 reps of push ups
> 
> ...


Not had the same effect with this since the first time I did it.

I've taken it up to 4kg now.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

And still testing what I can lift with each different part.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> But it can get confusing when people tell you to take it slow then another person will tell you not to go too slowly.


milo

some people can get very good results in their own bodies but cant pass on GOOD APPROPRIATE advice to others.

it is, imoeho, best as a beginner to take things slowly...but still train relatively hard.

you want to have trained hard but not so your totally fcuked yet.

maybe take the last set of an exercise so you cant do another rep.

if you go till you cant do another rep on sets 1 and 2, currently youre 3rd set would suffer with a big drop in reps.

ponder this bud.

what takes you further?

a running jump or a standing one?

build up progression slowly and take a running jump :wink:

beasting yourself from day 1 i suspect wouldnt work for you.


----------

